# Quetschhülsenzange



## matze1412 (15. Januar 2011)

.....


----------



## angelpfeife (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Ich benutz da ne Wasserpumpenzange für. Durch die Rillen bekommt man da auch gute Quetschpunkte hin. Ich finde die Zangen ausm Angelladen völlig übertäuert und sehe es nicht ein mir so eine zu kaufen, vor allem weil ich mit der anderen genauso gut arbeiten kann. Hab bisher noch keine Tragkraftverluste bemerkt, die auf die Zange zurückzuführen währe. Wenn, dann war immer das andere Material schuld. Probiers einfach mal aus


----------



## Zanderhunter344 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hallo!

Das ist mein Tip! Die hat nen Trapezprofil bei der Pressung, dann quetscht du das Vorfach nicht kaputt.
Ich verwende die schon seit Jahren.
Vielleicht bekommste die wo anderst noch billiger
http://www.digitalo.de/products/143014/Crimpzange-Aderendhuelsen-0-5-16mm-NWS.html?WT.mc_id=idealo&ref=5&products_model=C71915&utm_source=Idealo&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=C71915&WT.mc_id=idealo


----------



## Slick (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Die hier ist einer der besten Quetschhülsenzangen(Cebra),hab selber eine.

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=775_21_1535_66&products_id=29414


Cheers


----------



## mxchxhl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

moin, ich kann dir die hier empfehen!
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...enzange-16-mm&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal

gibts in jedem gut sortiertem anglerfachmarkt! auch in verschiedenen größen!
mfg


----------



## zanderandi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Kauf blos keine billige. 
Hatte so eine für 10 € gekauft, aber die ist so schlecht verarbeitet das sie die Hülsen nicht gleichmäßig quetscht.
Man kann ruhig das Geld investieren, wenn man sie nicht verliert dann ist das ja eine einmalige Investition.

Jetzt habe ich die von Fox und die ist gut.


----------



## Kark (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Ich habe auch die Quetschhülsenzange von Fox (mit den grünen Griffen). Es gibt zwei unterschiedlich große Quetschkanäle mit jeweils fünf Quetschpunkten. Kostenpunkt liegt bei ca. 18€.

KLICK

Ist halt eine einmalige Anschuffung die sich im Laufe der Zeit definitiv wieder rentiert.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*







Ich benutze die.....


----------



## Lenkers (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hi, 
hab auch die von Fox allerdings hat die bei meinem Dealer vor Ort nur 12 Eu gekostet. Sie hat 6 Quetschpunkte und darauf kommt es an (natürlich auch auf noch mehr, z.B. dass sie auch hält).
Problematisch ist es allerdings eher die richtigen Quetschhülsen zu finden, denn sie sollten bei einer gut 7,5 mm breiten Zange gut und gerne 10 mm breit sein...
Ich fertige meine Vorfächer in der Regel aus 7x7 Flexonit und vorrangig verarbeite ich das mit 6,8 kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Vor der Entscheidung stand ich letztens auch. Nach ein bischen Recherchieren bin ich dann in ein Angelgeschäft gegangen und hab mir eine Zange von Jenzi geholt. Absolut Top-Preisleistungsverhälnis und sie macht ihre Sache echt gut. Kann ich daher nur empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## mika98 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Meine favoriten sind die Quetschhülsenzangen von Sänger Ironclaw und Spro.Die Spro gefällt mir persönlich besser.Die hat ebenfalls,wie die Fox von Kark,zwei rillen mit jeweils 5 Druckpunkten.In die vordere passen hülsen bis zirka 4mm in die hintere bis zirka 6mm.Sie quetscht dünnes Material,wie z.b.Bungeesteal von Cormoran oder dünnes Titanvorfach,tadellos.Preislich liegt die Spro bei zirka 12,95euro(glaub ich).Die Vorfächer behalten den Großteil ihrer Tragkraft.Jedenfalls halten sie Hechte über 1m problemlos stand.Noch ein kleiner Tipp was den Karabiner betrifft:der Karabiner an dem später der Köder hängen soll,sollte möglichst KEIN wirbel besitzen.Ich jedenfalls hatte aus irgend -einem Grund(welchem auchimmer) mehr aussteiger mit als ohne Wirbel.Aber an den Karabiner an der später dann die Schnur angebunden wird gehört aufjedenfall ein Wirbel!Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen   Gruß Mika98


----------



## WUTZ82 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich benutz da ne Wasserpumpenzange für. Durch die Rillen bekommt man da auch gute Quetschpunkte hin. Ich finde die Zangen ausm Angelladen völlig übertäuert und sehe es nicht ein mir so eine zu kaufen, vor allem weil ich mit der anderen genauso gut arbeiten kann. Hab bisher noch keine Tragkraftverluste bemerkt, die auf die Zange zurückzuführen währe. Wenn, dann war immer das andere Material schuld. Probiers einfach mal aus





Meinst du mit der Wasserpumpenzange ist so gut für das Vorfach ich denke nicht weil viele Vorfächer eine Beschichtung haben und die doch mit einer Quetschzange nicht so sehr beschädigt werden.Außerdem denke ich das auch der Stahl seine Schäden davon trägt.
Wie hast du denn den Tragkraftvergleich gemacht woher weißt du das deine Quetschung keine Tragkrafteinbußen hat.


----------



## mxchxhl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



zanderandi schrieb:


> Kauf blos keine billige.
> Hatte so eine für 10 € gekauft, aber die ist so schlecht verarbeitet das sie die Hülsen nicht gleichmäßig quetscht.
> Man kann ruhig das Geld investieren, wenn man sie nicht verliert dann ist das ja eine einmalige Investition.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich die von Fox und die ist gut.




das is wieder so ein absolut unsinniges argument!!! bloss weil günstiger - ist sie nicht auch schlechter! ich finde die qualität von der iron claw top! man muß halt wissen was man kauft und auch auf die marke achten! der preis sagt nicht immer as über die qualität aus! außer du kaufst die eigenmarken von askari 
mfg


----------



## angelpfeife (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Meinst du mit der Wasserpumpenzange ist so gut für das Vorfach ich denke nicht weil viele Vorfächer eine Beschichtung haben und die doch mit einer Quetschzange nicht so sehr beschädigt werden.Außerdem denke ich das auch der Stahl seine Schäden davon trägt.
> Wie hast du denn den Tragkraftvergleich gemacht woher weißt du das deine Quetschung keine Tragkrafteinbußen hat.


Woher ich das weiß? Habs mal ausführlich getestet. Das 0.36er Sevenstrand von Drennan hält (mit meiner Quetschung) so ziemlich genau das, was draufsteht. Habs mit der Zugwaage getestet, die in vielen Lipgrips verbaut sind. Diese hab ich vorher natürlich auf ihre genauigkeit überprüft. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist dass das 7x7 Flexonit mit 6.8 kg bei weitem nicht das gehalten hat, was es versprach. Ist meist schon bei ca. 4kg gerissen. Kann aber auch nicht an der Quetschung gelegen haben, da es getwizzelt genauso wenig ausgehalten hat oder sogar in der mitte gerissen ist. Später hat mir dann jemand gesagt dass das Flexonit wirklich keine 6.8 kg trägt... Würde auch erklären warum beim Sevenstrand keine Probleme aufgetreten sind und beim Flexonit schon. Auf jedenfall reißen bei mir nie die Stahlvorfächer. Bis jetzt wurden immer die Haken aufgebogen oder die Schnur ist gerissen. Einziges Manko: Die hülsen sind danach platt wie ne Flunder, sieht halt etwas blöd aus aber schaden tuts meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## SR-angler (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hallo,

ich habe eine 5,-EUR Zange von unserem Fishermanspartner und damit top zufrieden. Ein Kumpelt hat sich ne teure Zange gekauft und die hat so scharfe Quetschpunkte das er sich damit immer wieder das Vorfach abquetscht.

Mfg Tom


----------



## maxe-hh (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

die kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen.
super zange. bis jetzt ist noch keins meiner vorfächer gerissen was mit der quetschung zu tun hatte. also, klare kaufempfehlung. was mich nen bischen nervt ist das die griffe schnell abgegangen sind aber mit etwas sekundenkleber halten sie jetzt wieder bombenfest.



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich benutze die.....


----------



## Parasol (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hallo,



Zanderhunter344 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das ist mein Tip! Die hat nen Trapezprofil bei der Pressung, dann quetscht du das Vorfach nicht kaputt.
> Ich verwende die schon seit Jahren.
> ...



warum dann nicht gleich eine Zange, die für den Zweck konstruirt wurde (z.B. IronClaw)? Die ist ausserdem noch über 10 € billiger.
Das Trapezprofil ist für Drahtbündel (Elektroleitungen) gedacht und vielleicht dort optimal.


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

5 Quetschpunkte muß sie haben...
Alles andere sind "alternativen" !


----------



## Gemini (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Es wurden Zangen mit 5 und 6 Quetschpunkten erwähnt, ich habe inzw. auch eine 0815-Zange mit 5 Punkten, 
bekomme bei meinen Quetschhülsen aber nie mehr als 3 Punkte hin, die Vorfächer halten trotzdem.

Verwendet ihr beim normalen Hecht- und Zanderfischen echt so lange Hülsen dass es für 5 bzw. 6 Punkte reicht? 

Übrigens haben meine Vorfächer auch alles (an Fisch) gehalten als ich noch mit einer stinknormalen Kombizange 
gequetscht hab...


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Auf meinen Standard-Klemmhülsen von Jenzi finden so. ca. 4,5 Quetschpunkte Platz. Die Hülsen sind so ca. 8mm lang, was ich als normal/Durchschnitt bezeichnen würde.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Die Zange von Fox die kark empfohlen hat, hab ich auch ist wirklich ein super Teil...da lohnt sich der Preis


----------



## WUTZ82 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Woher ich das weiß? Habs mal ausführlich getestet. Das 0.36er Sevenstrand von Drennan hält (mit meiner Quetschung) so ziemlich genau das, was draufsteht. Habs mit der Zugwaage getestet, die in vielen Lipgrips verbaut sind. Diese hab ich vorher natürlich auf ihre genauigkeit überprüft. Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist dass das 7x7 Flexonit mit 6.8 kg bei weitem nicht das gehalten hat, was es versprach. Ist meist schon bei ca. 4kg gerissen. Kann aber auch nicht an der Quetschung gelegen haben, da es getwizzelt genauso wenig ausgehalten hat oder sogar in der mitte gerissen ist. Später hat mir dann jemand gesagt dass das Flexonit wirklich keine 6.8 kg trägt... Würde auch erklären warum beim Sevenstrand keine Probleme aufgetreten sind und beim Flexonit schon. Auf jedenfall reißen bei mir nie die Stahlvorfächer. Bis jetzt wurden immer die Haken aufgebogen oder die Schnur ist gerissen. Einziges Manko: Die hülsen sind danach platt wie ne Flunder, sieht halt etwas blöd aus aber schaden tuts meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Aha dann wird es wohl genauso gut sein wie eine normale Quetschung :m


----------



## bobbl (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> die kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen.
> super zange. bis jetzt ist noch keins meiner vorfächer gerissen was mit der quetschung zu tun hatte. also, klare kaufempfehlung. was mich nen bischen nervt ist das die griffe schnell abgegangen sind aber mit etwas sekundenkleber halten sie jetzt wieder bombenfest.



Die habe ich auch.
Was ich damit bis jetzt fabriziert hab, hat alles super gehalten.


----------



## snorreausflake (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



Slick schrieb:


> Die hier ist einer der besten Quetschhülsenzangen(Cebra),hab selber eine.
> 
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...fo.php?cPath=775_21_1535_66&products_id=29414
> 
> ...


Ich reg mich über die jedesmal auf!!!!!
Verarbeitung unter aller Sau und sie schafft keine gleimäßige Quetschung:r Mittlerweile "falte" ich die Quetschhülse nach dem quetschen zusammen, sieht dann ähnlich aus wie orginal 4 Eck quetschung von Carl Stakl ( Flexonit).
Werd mir aber mal die aus Tommy´s Shop anschauen und kann damit hoffentlich meine Nerven schonen.

@ Angelpeife : ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen. Das 6,8kg Flexonit ist voll schnell gerissen,auch hat das twizzeln irgendwie nicht funktioniert, das 10kg (?) hat gehalten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Ich bin ja auch jemand der gerne spart, aber seid  Ihr Euch im klaren, das es sich um ganz wenige Euros handelt, die den  Unterschied zwischen einer Universal Zange und einer professionellen  Quetschhülsenzange ausmacht?|kopfkrat
Darüber braucht man -glaube ich- wirklich nicht diskutieren.#d 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## angelpfeife (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch jemand der gerne spart, aber seid  Ihr Euch im klaren, das es sich um ganz wenige Euros handelt, die den  Unterschied zwischen einer Universal Zange und einer professionellen  Quetschhülsenzange ausmacht?|kopfkrat
> Darüber braucht man -glaube ich- wirklich nicht diskutieren.#d
> __________________


Ja klar würd ich mir keine Wasserpumpenzange zum Quetschen kaufen, aber so nen Teil haben die meisten soweiso schon irgendwo zuhause rumliegen und wenns funktioniert - warum nicht? Für die 18€ die so ne Zange kostet bekomm ich 30m Sevenstrand und noch 2 Päckle Hülsen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Für die 18€ die so ne Zange .


12,90 € |rolleyes:m


----------



## angelpfeife (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> 12,90 € |rolleyes:m


Mist, hätt ich mir doch alle Links angeschaut Nee man, die 5€ weniger hauens für mich auch nicht raus:g


----------



## Slick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Solang es hält.#6

Viele Wege führen bekanntlich nach Rom.

Ich hab aber gerne eine für den Einsatzzweck konzipierte Zange.


Cheers


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Bei dem Kauf so einer Zange, kann man sich eigentlich nur auf die Erfahrungen anderer verlassen oder sie am Besten selbst anschauen.
Die Zangen der unterschiedlichen Markenanbieter, mit den meist 5 oder 6 Quetschpunkten, sind vom Grundaufbau her naheu gleich, aber bei der Qualität gibt es übel große Unterschiede.
Erst hatte ich mir eine von Profiblinker gekauft, die mit dem gelb- schwarzen Griff. Dann habe ich mir das Teil genauer angesehen und festgestellt, dass die Quetschstelle Metallgrate aufweißt und die beiden Backen nicht präzise ineinander greifen.
Nach ein paar Quetschungen war klar, dass die Quetschpunkte unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt sind und insgesamt nicht 100% symetrisch sind.
Ich weiß, dass das nichts heißen muss und dass ich pedantisch genau bin, aber wenn es schon so losgeht, habe ich kein Vertrauen in mein Material und brauch gar nicht weiter machen.
Also legte ich das Teil beiseite und tauschte sie um.
Die Ersatz- Profiblinkerzange war besser, aber auch nicht meinen Ansprüchen genügend.
Bei meinem ortsansässigen Tackledealer lief mir die Zange von Spro über den Weg, beinahe identisch mit der Profiblinkerzange und genauso unsauber gearbeitet.
Sieht auf den ersten Blick geil aus, aber unsauber gearbeitet(Fertigungstoleranzen, Luftspalte, Metallgrate)
Darauf hin kaufte ich das Modell von Jenzi und bin zufrieden.
Im Vergleich zur Spro und Profiblinker von der Optik her schäbig, aber wenigstens sauber gearbeitet und bringt ne symetrische, haltbare Quetschung zu Stande.
Von daher bestätigt sich immer wieder: es ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt!#d


----------



## mika98 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



Kark schrieb:


> Auf meinen Standard-Klemmhülsen von Jenzi finden so. ca. 4,5 Quetschpunkte Platz. Die Hülsen sind so ca. 8mm lang, was ich als normal/Durchschnitt bezeichnen würde.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Kark


 Jenzi sind ebenfalls meine Standard-Quetschhülsen.100st. für 75ct ist echt günstig.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



mika98 schrieb:


> Jenzi sind ebenfalls meine Standard-Quetschhülsen.100st. für 75ct ist echt günstig.



Wo bitte gibt es Jenzi Hülsen  für 0,75 €


----------



## angelpfeife (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wo bitte gibt es Jenzi Hülsen  für 0,75 €


Jetzt mal ohne Witz, ich glaub ich zahl für 50st 1.50€ oder so


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Witz, ich glaub ich zahl für 50st 1.50€ oder so



Das kommt ja hin. 100 Stück für 2,90 €
Aber 75 cent für 100 Jenzi Hülsen geht irgendwie nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Gemini (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

@Kark

Habe eben extra nochmals nachgeschaut, es sind fast 4 Stellen bei den von mir verwendeten Hülsen, nicht 3, mein Fehler.

Trotzdem schaue ich schon dass die Hülsen so klein wie möglich sind, obwohl der Barsch-Kindergarten beim Angeln mit 5-7er Spinnern immer die Quetschhülsen jagt 

Macht denen scheinbar nix aus und wird als Beute oder Reviers-Eindringling interpretiert.


----------



## mika98 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

@tommi-engel und @angelpfeife:Bei Morit-Nord in Kaltenkirchen sin die so billig!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



mika98 schrieb:


> @tommi-engel und @angelpfeife:Bei Morit-Nord in Kaltenkirchen sin die so billig!



Von Jenzi?  Soweit unter den EK? Werde ich mal nachprüfen, ob das so ist und wenn ja, warum....


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Die Preise für einige Artikel in Moritz-Nord sind echt unfassbar...z.B. einige Multirollen etc.

Ich bezahle für die von Jenzi 100 Stck/ 2,50€

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Achso Tommi, ich bin derjenige der die Zange noch in seine Bestellung nachschieben wollte! #h



Schon geschehen....:m
Du warst übrigenst der mit der 1000 Bestellung bei mir im Shop.
Dafür habe ich Dir ein Filitiermesser beigelegt....:m


----------



## xmxrrxr (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Vergiss einfach Wasserpumpenzangen etc. !

Bei den Elektrikern wirst Du fündig.

Aderendhülsen-Quetschzangen sind das ideale !
Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen... die gibt es z.B. von Klauke
(ist im Moment die einzige Firma die ich kenne, aber es gibt noch mehr Anbieter)

Kostet so ca 30 - 40 € und liefert gute und haltbare Ergebnisse, denn ich nutze die selbst




matze1412 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten Quetschhülsenzange um mir damit selbst meine Raubfischvorfächer anzufertigen.
> 
> Habt ihr einen passenden Tip?


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*



mirror schrieb:


> Vergiss einfach Wasserpumpenzangen etc. !
> 
> Bei den Elektrikern wirst Du fündig.
> 
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, im parallen Threat, bei dem es um Geitz geht, gleich zitiert zu werden, wären mit 30 - 40€ einfach zu viel, es gibt ja spezielle Angel-Quetschhülsenzangen für ca. 10 - 20€.

Ich benutze selber so eine Aderendhülsenzange aber nur weil sie vom letzten Arbeitgeber für den Buchwert (1,-DM) nach Auflösung der Produktion zu kaufen war.


----------



## Parasol (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hallo,



mirror schrieb:


> Vergiss einfach Wasserpumpenzangen etc. !
> 
> Bei den Elektrikern wirst Du fündig.
> 
> ...



eine Aderendhülsen-Qutschzange ist im Prinzip ungeeignet um Stahlhülsen im Angelbereich zu quetschen. Die Aufgabenstellung ist eine völlig andere. Ein Anglerkollege (Beruf Werkzeugmacher) hat mir folgendes erklärt: eine gute, für das Quetschen von Vorfachhülsen geeignete Zange baut den Anpressdruck von der Mitte der Hülse auf und entwickelt diesen in Richtung der beiden Hülsenenden. Das streckt die Hülse etwas und sorgt für gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck. Das sind Feinheiten, die man nicht sieht, aber messen kann. Preis einer solchen Zange ca. 20 €.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Meine Erfahrungen zu Quetschzangen.

Habe mir anfänglich eine durchschnittliche mit drei Quetschpunkten gekauft. Da ich allerdings mit Flexonit 6,8 kg dort regelmäßig Probleme hatte habe ich mir noch zusätzlich die Cebbra Zange mit fünf Quetschpunkten gekauft.

Ergebnis war im Prinzip das gleiche. Tragkraft sehr schlecht und das Stahl ist mir teilweise auch bei Zug rausgerutscht. 

An was kann das also noch liegen? An den Quetschhülsen? Hab mir dann bei jerkbait.com (Marke weiß ich nicht) neue Quetschhülsen mit kleinerem Durchmesser gekauft. 

Erster Test mit der Cebbra fünf Punkt Zange: Durchgefallen. Die Quetschhülsen sind zu klein für die Zange. Es findet noch keine richtige Quetschung statt bevor die Zange "geschlossen" ist.

Zweiter Versuch mit der Dreipunkt Zange: Erfolgreich. Es hat zumindest eine Quetschung stattgefunden.

Seit dem mache ich immer einen Belastungstest meiner 6,8 kg Flexonit Vorfächer. Zumindest 3kg müssen diese aushalten. Das halten die Stahlvorfächer auch immer aus.

Die maximale Belastungsgrenze habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausgetestet. Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat wäre es schön, wenn er es posten könnte.

Fazit: Für mich ist nicht nur die Zange entscheidend, sonder vielmehr das Zusammenspiel Stahl, Quetschhülsen und Zange.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Ich hab die hier! Hab se bei meinem Händler für 15 € gekauft!
Absolut überragendes Ding!! Passend für jede Hülse!!

http://fischer-meister.de/Zubehoer/Werkzeug/Quetschhuelsenzange-oxid.html


----------



## Nordan (2. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hallo!

Ich habe die gelbe Profiblinkerzange 1-2 Jahre genutzt, leider war diese etwas schäbig verarbeitet, sodass nur eine Hälfte der Hülsen ordentlich gequetscht war. Da mir jedes dritte mal das Vorfach aus der Hülse unter Zug gerutscht ist, hab ich mich dazu entschieden eine neue Zange anzuschaffen.

Aufgrund der positiven Resonanz überall für die Profiblinker Zange dachte ich mir, dass ich vllt ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt hab. Also mal 2 neue (für mich und n Kollegen) bestellt. Ergebnis: eine ist verarbeitungstechnisch die reinste Katastrophe, die andere hat auch wieder schiefe und versetzte Druckpunkte. Also insgesamt drei Zangen gekauft und alle 3 sind unbrauchbar.

Welche Zange mit 5 Druckpunkten ist denn nun wirklich verlässlich und kein Glücksspiel beim Kauf? Schicke die hier jetzt zurück.
Ich will vor allem dünne Vorfächer bauen, bspw mit den kleinsten Hülsen von Drennan.


----------



## Welpi (2. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Nachdem ich eine Reihe von Zangen der verschiedenen Angelbedarfs-Anbieter durchprobiert hatte (unter anderem auch Jenzi und Fox Rage) und ich mit keiner richtig glücklich war (am schlechtesten war bei mir die teuerste von Fox Rage) bin ich schlussendlich bei einer Aderendhülsenzange von Knipex gelandet (Knipex 97 62 145 A) und seitdem problemlos glücklich... Die Zange ist super verarbeitet, die Backen absolut Plan und die Druckpunkte werden sauber gesetzt. Ich quetsche übrigens auch nur mit den Hülsen von Drennan... Die gängigen Baumärkte/Fachgeschäfte sollten Knipex im Sortiment haben, schau sie Dir einfach mal an...


----------



## drehteufel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Die von Welpi empfohlene Zange nutze ich auch, die Suche nach DER Quetschhülsenzange ist damit beendet. Das Teil ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
Kein Vergleich zu den "echten", teils richtig miesen Quetschhülsenzangen.


----------



## Nordan (2. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Vielen dank für den Tipp Welpi.
Ich dacht mir schon, dass man hier ausserhalb des Angelsektors auf besser Qualität trifft.
Der Preis is ja etwa der gleiche wie bei der Profiblinker Zange.

Ist die Zangenbreite vorne ausreichend, also schauen die Hülsen noch ein kleines Stückchen raus, sodass das Stahlvorfach nicht abgequetscht wird beim austreten? Da wir beide Drennanhülsen benutzen hat man da ja einen guten Vergleich.


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Ich nutze auch eine Knipex und Drennan Hülsen. 

Die Hülsen schauen noch auf beiden Seiten raus (siehe Bild, so etwa auf beiden Seiten) 

Passt perfekt zusammen.


----------



## Nordan (3. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Bodensee89,
ich danke dir für deine Mühe! Und den anderen natürlich auch =)

Werd am Monag mal zu Conrad fahren und schauen ob die die Zange in der Filiale vorrätig haben.


----------



## bennyhill (3. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Was oft völlig vernachlässigt wird, es ist von auserordenlicher Wichtigkeit das die Enden der Hülse auf beiden Seiten zumindest 0,5mm, gerne einwenig mehr herausschaut!! Weil man sonst quasi eine Schneide erzeugt, die das Stahlvorfach über kurz oder lang kappt.Die meisten angeboten Hülsen sind zu kurz, auch ich verwende vorzugsweise Drennan oder die Profiblinker-Hülsen.
Ich bin von 5 Punkt wieder auf 3 Punkt zurück gekehrt. weniger ist manchmal mehr.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Nordan (6. September 2016)

*AW: Quetschhülsenzange*

Hallo!

Ich habe die Zange jetzt vor mir und auch schon einige male damit gequetscht.
Verarbeitung ist top. Für die 15 Euro kann man da absolut nicht meckern!
Schade finde ich nur, dass selbst die vorderste "Einlage" für meine Hülsen immernoch eine Nummer zu groß zu sein scheint. Verwende die SLIM CRIMPS 15-28lb 7 STRAND.
Muss bei denen das dünne Stahlvorfach (E-Sox Super 7) drei mal durchziehen und die Hülse von beiden(!) Seiten quetschen. Dann hälts super! 6 von 8 angegebenen Kilogramm Tragkraft hält es nun aus. Das kann ich durchgehen lassen, für die Zander reichts allemal.

Die 97 62 145 A ist allerdings etwas breiter als die von Welpi, sodass die Hülse bündig abschließt. Es ist jedoch trotzdem ein wenig Platz zum Rand der Hülse, sodass das von bennyhill erwähnte Problem nicht auftritt.


----------

